# We got clobbered.



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

I know you people on the east coast have had some serious snow this winter. Until last night, we'd mostly avoided it in Wisconsin. But boy did we ever get hit now. Its actually very pretty if it weren't for all the work you have to do clearing it. Lots more to do. I'm just taking a break. Pics coming later . . .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah Bob...I hear you!....I'm like Fred,...I love winter, but I'm eyeballin' my workshop roofs AGAIN! Big area + slow pitch = a LOT of weight....plus a huge area to shovel....They're tin roofs, but the only theing easily shedded is me, when I get down to the bottom layer of ice! [][]  Fortunatly it's not too far to the ground. Take care shoveling,and if it's like ours it's really heavy and wet.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your plight. Like you said, we on the East coast have had some serious snow of late. Right now we're at 50 plus and it looks like we may be near 60 today. Looks like we dodged the bullet this time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

I sympathize with you guys up there! This time I was lucky, just rainy, foggy, and temps in the 40's today, but re-freeze at night.. and the snow we got on Dec 26 is STILL covering the ground.. still gotta walk like a penguin.. []


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2011)

We went out and cleared the 4 inches we got on Monday night.  Now we have to go and do it all over again.  So far the only thing I have shoveled is the front door...all the doors were blocked.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2011)

Bubba loves the snow but the drifts proved hard going for him.


----------



## towhead (Feb 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh poor Bubba....I had to dig my old Yellow Lab out of a snowbank one time.  He just jumped in, and oh oh... -Julie


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so jealous. We're hitting 71 today. Will be 45 tomorrow though. No Snow [:'(]


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2011)

Bubba loves it.  He likes to have toys thrown in the deep snow so he can dig for it.   
 The sun has come out now and it is beautiful, cold but beautiful.  I think it is supposed to be -8 tonight.  
 I have enjoyed my first Wisconsin winter so far...but then I realized we are really only about 1/2 way through the winter.  We really need to get that snow blower fixed!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

It is very bad here 5 roofs have fallen in as of last night. I need to listen to today's news. No one can move the snow, as it's so heavy and they are giving out tickets if your side walk isn't cleared. There is nowhere too put it. I know someone who has gotten 75 tickets so far this winter. They come in the mail. WHO PASSED THIS LAW?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I'm so jealous. We're hitting 71 today. Will be 45 tomorrow though. No Snow [:'(]


 

 Lets Trade!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

I luv it.[] Thems some mighty short deer


----------



## bottle109 (Feb 2, 2011)

Had to take the day off today. last night after driving all day, came home had a cup of coffee
 sat down in the dining room,water from the the roof started coming thru the picture window what a mess!!
 at six this morning was out there clearing the snowpath 4ft high to get to the problem, pulled about 18" of snow 3feet back and 
 pulled it of the roof exsposing 8" of ice and then it started to rain. So three sweat shirts later and know 2pm finally done.
 Suppose to freeze tonight hope I did enough.

 Dan,


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks like my stop sign. Nice pic Rick, though I feel bad for the deer. My dog doesn't even want to go out anymore and he loves the snow. My guy just arrived and is saving us now.. ; ) I'm very blessed.


----------



## woody (Feb 2, 2011)

We were lucky and only got 8 inches of snow. Not the monster snow storm I was expecting.[8D]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

The snowbanks in front of my house are at least 7' high. I'll have to take pics, as they are higher than when I was little.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 2, 2011)

The guy you know don't sound so smart. You'd think after the 73rd ticket he'd get the point.




> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> It is very bad here 5 roofs have fallen in as of last night. I need to listen to today's news. No one can move the snow, as it's so heavy and they are giving out tickets if your side walk isn't cleared. There is nowhere too put it. I know someone who has gotten 75 tickets so far this winter. They come in the mail. WHO PASSED THIS LAW?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

Massachusetts Property Owners Now Have Legal Responsibility To Shovel  and Treat Snow and Ice On Property | The Massachusetts Real Estate Law  Blog

  http://www.massrealestatelawblog.com/2010/07/28/massachusetts-property-owners-now-have-legal-responsibility-to-shovel-and-treat-snow-and-ice-on-property/

 The man's mother just died, and we got hit with all these bad snowstorms. He couldn't keep up with all the snow and he has people working to remove it all. People, didn't believe that ticket would really be sent in this weather.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

It is just sad and it really doesn't matter all the details. You just don't know what will ever happen to you one day. Just be thankful for each and every day.

 Look for the gift in the day!!!! There is one for each of us if we look close enough, even in all of this snow. Have a nice night.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

He could probably go to court and talk to the DA, get it knocked down to 50 violations.. everyone deserves a second chance.. []


----------



## Stardust (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope I'll be strong enough to take pics outside tomorrow, Charlie, I remember when you first started you took everything on the lowest megapix did that help so you didn't have to re size? I don't have enough energy any more, could you advise me as to what to do? Thanks star ~


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey eveybody!
 Thanks for all of your contributions. This has turned into a nice thread. Officially, my town got 19 inches of snow. Because it was so windy, much of it has pilled up in drifts. My guess is that they were three to five feet deep in my yard. Plow pilings went up to about six feet in places. That's a lot of snow.

 Some specific replies;

 Joe - be careful up there. A hall of fame Packer player fell off his roof and died clearing snow a few years back (Max McGee). So, just a little reminder to use extra caution.

 Rick! That picture is just amazing. Those deer have seriously got to be considering moving to the city where they came roam around in a few plowed areas.

 Hey Melinda. Bubba looks pretty happy in the snow. We should have enough to tie him over for a few months.

 Star - the ticket thing sounds crazy. You'd think they would have to be understanding if someone approached a court with the circumstnaces.

 Road dog and Staunton - you guys sound like you're living in the tropics. I'd take 60s or 70s. Of course, the only way I'm getting them is by road tripping.

 Bottle109, sorry about your plight with the leakage. bad time for that to happen. Best of luck with it. Luckily, my 116year old house is holding up okay.

 Woody. I'll trade you for that 8 inches. ---You know it's funny. The television stations always play up storms as the end of the world as we know it. Well, this time, the storm was pretty big.

 Pics coming (if I can make them work).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay. Here goes. My front yard before shovelling. The window frames start about five feet off the ground.
 [Image]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

From the street with a sedan in front of the house.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

My back yard looking towards the garage.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 2, 2011)

Shovelling my way back.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

Some of the beauty of the wind driven snow. It looks like layers of sedementary stone.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

A path to the garage.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

My next door neighbor with chunks of ice on his glasses! I was really impressed with my neighbors today. Everyone was out helping people dig their cars out and clearing other's dirveways or pushing people out of huge drifts. Very very nice. I really felt like I was part of something bigger today. A great community.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

My seven year old enjoying a snow drift in the yard. This is the kind of snow he'll remember - when it was over his head!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's what was left in the road when we got a car out.


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not see how you live in a place like that . If I get five or six inches of snow here , I am really ticked. Mostly though , because I am unable to dig out anymore . If I lived there , I would be in a heck of a mess .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey L C,
 Don't you get lots of snow in Ohio? You'd think it would be pretty similar. Besides, if you lived around here, we'd dig you out. But this storm was unusual. I think its been over ten years since we were hit this hard over one or two days.


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

The most snow we have had so far this year was around six inches at one setting Bob . Over the years our winters have become a lot milder than they were back in the fifties and sixties . Or at least it seems so to me . But once in a while we will get a good one . Had the blizzard in the seventies, had to have the National Guard in to dig some of us out . Had a really nasty temps as well as a bunch of snow . Most of the bad stuff here as of late usually is more to the north part of Ohio . And they can have it too !


----------



## rockbot (Feb 3, 2011)

Very beautiful Bob! 
 Stardust, What happens if you are disabled or elderly and can't shovel snow in front your house? got to hire someone? 

 Its 80 degrees at my house.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> Most of the bad stuff here as of late usually is more to the north part of Ohio .


 I suppose. Its easy to forget how big Ohio really is (unless you're driving across it).[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> Its 80 degrees at my house.


 I'm so jealous. I'd say I was green with envy - but the only greens I see are in your lovely picture.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

I think there's 15+ roof cave ins and one that was captured while it happened. That was a 3.5 acre size building that eventually about totally caved, walls and all.
 A lot more creaking has shut down a bunch of businesses until engineers can give the OK.
 None of that is reporting your average homeowner and their outbuildings.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> I think there's 15+ roof cave ins and one that was captured while it happened.


 Man, that sucks. I feel sorry for those folks.

 Capturing it on video reminds me of the Metrodome in Minneapolis. Of course, that was an inflatable roof, but it was interesting to see it.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W


 
 Ah, now i understand why the Indians invented snowshoes! I used to think that winter was a rough time as far as food availability was concerned in prehistory, but with the advantage afforded by snowshoes it would actually be very easy to obtain. 



 And issuing citations for not shoveling sidewalks is BS. If the city owns the sidewalks, it should be the city's responsibility.


----------



## ktbi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's some snow! Back in the 70's I was one of those chain monkeys putting chains on cars/trunks heading over Donner Pass going to California from Reno.  Made a lot of money for a college kid trying to eat.  Back then all you needed was good gloves and the nerve to do it.  Now you have to be licensed, pay taxes, etc. or it's off to jail!  Too old to put up with the snow now and that's why I live in Vacaville.  We had an inch of snow in 1989 and that's it.....To all you guys in the storm - stay safe!!!   Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone remember skitchen? Grab on the the back of a car or something and just go with it.
 It was a cross between skiing and hitchin a ride. Dangerous as heck but a ton of fun.
 Don't try this at home folks.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> To all you guys in the storm - stay safe!!! Ron


 Thanks Ron. Sounds like there might be some good stories regarding your days in the 'chain gang".

 After all of that shovelling, (I'm guessing a solid six hours of throwing snow), I feared my back might be pretty sore today. I was mighty stiff getting up out of a chair last night. Luckily, though, I was fine. No problems.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

> Anyone remember skitchen?


 Hey Cows,
 Somewhere in my old pictures, I have some action shots of hanging on the bumper back in college. (The smart things you do while getting educated). I know in one picture, we were holding up fingers to show that we hung on past 25 mph. I don't think we ever made it to 30. After that, we got bored with just hanging on so we made a contest. Last one on wins. So, you'd pull one hand off and see if you could pry the guy next to you loose. It was a blast but looking at it now, it seems nothing short of a miracle that we lived through it.[]


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 3, 2011)

Well. here on the coast we picked up another 16"...I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bottle34nut (Feb 3, 2011)

its hard to explain,  but i love the snow.  im a repairman for the phone co. so i work outside 365 days of the year.  this is the most snow we have had in a long time.  but life goes on.  its just fun.  a change of pace.  i really enjoy it.  for most people here it is an inconvienience,  but in other states everything would just shut down.  not here.  people here think four wheel drive means you can drive like you normally would.  they dont realize that you may be able to accelerate and steer normally,  but braking is a whole nother story.  the fast pace here in new jersey just doesnt mix with the weather.  as i said   life goes on.....greg


 ps....more snow forecast for the weekend...lol


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2011)

Who do you work for Greg, Verizon as a splicer.I own my own telecommunication company and we work from the Demark in to the plant or business.
 I also love the snow and there is more forecast three times over the next two week period.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

As of noon there were 50 official roofs fallen in and partial roofs that had been reported. Stores and the Malls were all closing with flat roofs. No snow rakes for roofs could be found. People were up on their roofs trying to clean them up. My nurse had been told if you don't attempt to clean your roof off your insurance won't cover the damage in many states that have been hit. This is crazy and more snow on Saturday. Plus when it all melts.... better move anything in your basements, as right now that will be 60" of water with no where to go.

 It looked beautiful when I had to take a cab ride this afternoon and all the trees were frozen with ice and glistening in the sun. A true winter wonderland, yet it held so much danger. The traffic was crazy at a time when it shouldn't have been. It was true the Malls were closing, making roadways nearly impassable.

 I felt bad when my cab passed the fire department on a major route near all the malls with 10 men digging out a fire hydrant and a helicopter flying over. I'll have to watch the news to see what happened. These are the times we all need to if we are able to call or go and check on neighbors. Make sure people are OK. 

 Stay safe everyone. Anyone needs help you should just ask for it here. We are family.... the way the ice looked this afternoon I was expecting power losses, but that was a town away. Once again we need to open our homes to others should others get loss of power and no heat in the next few days. 

 This has to end sometime soon.


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, I definitely miss a good snow storm now and then.
 I would totally snowboard off the roof of your shed Bob[]

 Sometimes you get bored with the sun and warm weather here, but then it's off to Lake Tahoe for a cool down on the slopes.


 Doug


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

Nearly 100 Roofs Buckle Under Snow, Ice Weight - Boston News Story -  WCVB Boston


  http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/26741497/detail.html

 At least the sun was out today melting some of the snow.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

Weve gotten 4 inches of snow today here in Arkansas, and that rarely ever happens and its still snowing really hard, its crazy. I was going to go dig today but oh well.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

Now we're getting thunderstorms. [] 
 [8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 5, 2011)

Freezing  rain  and Snow here[8|]--------Thunder  Friday night[]-----Crazy!!!


----------

